# neuspeed intake



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone installed the neuspeed intake on their 3.6 Q yet? It is a little pricey. Was hoping to hear some feedback on the product.
http://www.neuspeed.com/produc...=2044


----------

